# Poljot Aviator



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

There are a number of 'Poljot' branded Aviators available on the market today. It is fairly common knowledge that by and large these aren't actual Poljot per se, but rather made instead by the company Volmax which operates the brands Aviator, Buran, Sturmanskie. The brand Volmax of course does have a connection to the old Poljot brand having been established by a number of previous Poljot employees, and indeed said to made within the same building.

An example of a Volmax Aviator.










A link to the catalogue from the respected seller, P. Maier GmbH.

[B]catalogue[/B]

*
*

*This particular model features the 2614 mechanical 17 jewel movement.*

*
*










*
*

*Picture courtesy of* [B]netgrafik[/B]

*
*

Note the seventeen jewel stamp - on the cover plate/train bridge/train wheel bridge? Sorry I don't know the name of the part, can you advise?

*
*

You can also quite clearly see the logo for Poljot - ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ - a close up of which is below.










For better viewing, a larger scale image.










*
*

Now, on face value, the watch below on initial inspection might be taken to be a Volmax Aviator, making use of either an old Poljot dial left over, or perhaps a modern reproduction dial badged as Poljot. Either way, whether either brand, seems reasonable.










Until, we look inside.










Certainly it resembles the 2614 movement. But, and here is the question, where is the engraving on the cover plate/train bridge/train wheel bridge? Again, the Poljot - ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚ symbol is clearly visible, but the question remains, why no engraving, Seventeen 17 jewel, SU/RUS, 2614 or otherwise. Might it be that the movement has been put together from available parts and it is missing innocently, or worse, could this be a Chinese copy instead?

Over to you chaps.

Howie


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

howie77 said:


>


That looks like a Russian made movement, intended for the domestic market.

Later,

William


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting, cheers William. Do you know the name of the part that I was struggling with though i.e. train bridge or what have you? I was still unsure as to why they had not stamped it.

Be interested if anyone has one, whether Volmax Aviator or genuine Poljot and have looked inside theirs. I can't find any record of Poljot actually ever have produced such an Aviator model...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks like a genuine Poljot Aviator to me.

Here's a pic of one that I used to own.....










I got mine from Smirs about six years ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

howie77 said:


> where is the engraving on the cover plate/train bridge/train wheel bridge?





howie77 said:


> Do you know the name of the part that I was struggling with though i.e. train bridge or what have you?


Simply ''Wheel Bridge'' Howie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

dapper said:


> Looks like a genuine Poljot Aviator to me.
> 
> Here's a pic of one that I used to own.....
> 
> ...


Alan - in a word, awesome! What an absolutely cracking watch. I should admit to being a fan of your posts, there's always something which catches my eye. I must say I admire your taste - and particularly those you've paired with a bund strap.

(that's enough fawning now...!)



littlealex said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the name of the part that I was struggling with though i.e. train bridge or what have you?
> ...


ah, excellent, thanks Alex!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I have one of these too....










The movement is identical to the unmarked one pictured above.

No movement markings on mine other than the Poljot logo, and it doesn't even have 'Russia' on the dial.

Best of luck figuring out why the bridge isn't stamped. I'll be watching with interest.

Nick


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

louiswu said:


> I have one of these too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another good looking example Nick! Cracking stuff. Thanks for taking a peak inside too


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Are these 45mm, or am I reading wrong.. presume that's with crown - still, quite a wide diameter there. Do they wear well?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Are these 45mm, or am I reading wrong.. presume that's with crown - still, quite a wide diameter there. Do they wear well?


I think they're 40mm, without crown.

They're great, these. The 'classic' Aviator is what got me into Russian watches. I say classic, because they're more common perhaps. And they have the 3133 chrono inside. But you can still pick up the non-chrono for 120 quid-ish which is a bargain IMHO. I particularly like the version with the second/inner hour dial.

Just for the he'll of it, here's my chrono.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Another beautiful example, thanks Draygo!

My interest in Russian watches, be it Soviet or Russian for that matter, has really been piqued through some of the threads on here. Finding myself having pretty much lost all interest in Seiko, once I've let my collection go then it's only logical that a Russian is the replacement, though whether Poljot, Volmax or Vostok is still somewhat uncertain!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Brands don't mean much until recently. The ex-Poljot/pre-Volmax guys (limbo zone) sold those 24 hour and other pilot watches branded as Poljot, Aviator or Pilot. Part of the reason was a law-suit by Fortis against Poljot because they accused them of ripping off their designs. The consequence was that those Poljots were forbidden to be sold in Germany and Switzerland... so this was easily fixed... Poljot is Russian for Aviator, so print Aviator on the dials... and if this is going to be a problem, make a couple of Pilots also.

I guess this is why they made the movements unstamped, they could be put into a Poljot dial, Aviator, Pilot, etc...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Brands don't mean much until recently. The ex-Poljot/pre-Volmax guys (limbo zone) sold those 24 hour and other pilot watches branded as Poljot, Aviator or Pilot. Part of the reason was a law-suit by Fortis against Poljot because they accused them of ripping off their designs. The consequence was that those Poljots were forbidden to be sold in Germany and Switzerland... so this was easily fixed... Poljot is Russian for Aviator, so print Aviator on the dials... and if this is going to be a problem, make a couple of Pilots also.
> 
> I guess this is why they made the movements unstamped, they could be put into a Poljot dial, Aviator, Pilot, etc...


Ah, a useful bit of info there mate, appreciated.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

howie77 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a genuine Poljot Aviator to me.
> ...


Cheers H, must buy you a beer over at the G&D sometime









Have to agree that Aviator's a very nice piece - wish I'd kept mine.

Is the one that you pictured your watch? Don't see many around these days.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> Have to agree that Aviator's a very nice piece - wish I'd kept mine.
> 
> Is the one that you pictured your watch? Don't see many around these days.


There are a couple of sellers who still have them, some more expensive with ETAs inside. PM me if you want a few links for these. Cheers!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree that Aviator's a very nice piece - wish I'd kept mine.
> ...


Thanks K :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dapper said:


> Thanks K :thumbsup:


And PMed


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

dapper said:


> Cheers H, must buy you a beer over at the G&D sometime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see you there mate!

And, no, sadly, it isn't mine... I'm a perennial 'window shopper'... but one day, then just maybe..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I have a couple of the ones with blue second hands, they're very nice and comfy watches :yes:










John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

johnbaz said:


>


How can you decide between those two watches??? :shocking: 









BTW, are those the 40mm version?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hi

I think (from memory!) that they are 40mm, They are very different though, one has a fair amount of wabi, the other needs the hands removing and resetting as they're slightly off- no wabi whatsoever though :thumbsup:

Cheers, John


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> They are very different though, one has a fair amount of wabi, the other needs the hands removing and resetting as they're slightly off- no wabi whatsoever though :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers, John


Full transplant from the good movement+dial+hands into the wabi-less case?... That should do the trick... Those are great little watches!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

molija by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is the only Russian watch I have. A Molija. Pocket watch. 15 jewels. Keeps perfect time..


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This watch looks like the alarm version of the OP & especially louiswu watches - apologies for the poor pictures in advance:



















The movement is stamped, don't know if this helps solve the mystery:










This little mechanism swivels back & forth, I think it engages the cog to it's RHS - doses anyone know if this is to do with the alarm function?










BTW anyone know the function of the nipple or the tiny cut out on the case back?










and yes, I've just figured out how to point to bits of a photograph :kewlpics:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Deco

The 2612 is Poljots alarm caliber its been around a long time, I have the USSR version. The Nipple on the back case is the alarm pin, where the hammer hits.

Check out the link for more info

http://www.wa.apana.org.au/~abolton/alarm.htm

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Hi Deco
> 
> The 2612 is Poljots alarm caliber its been around a long time, I have the USSR version. The Nipple on the back case is the alarm pin, where the hammer hits.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin,

It's a good job I took care to refit the case back the same way it came off so! The mechanical alarm is actually a very handy function: simple to set & effective.

The watch runs one minute fast per day - by far the worst timekeeping in my small collection. Despite this it's fast becoming a daily favourite, I have a leather strap on the way which I prefer to the bracelet.

Dec


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about the absence of engravings on the movement. The reasons are probably due to production line issues which are undocumented, and can only guessed about.


----------

